# MORE ON RIDE ONS



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

GENTLEMEN: I am happy to report that I attended the steam up a Waushakum Live Steamers in Holliston Ma.. It's about an hour ride. It was great!! Everyone was friendly and helpful. Between my questions, introductions and studying of the various engine scale and track gauges (they have 7.25 on ground and 3.5 and 4.74 raised) I got three rides (two on ground and one on the elevated). At first I wasn't sure about the 4.75 in (1 in scale)(riding side saddle) but it was not bad at all. But I also liked the 7.25 (1.5 scale) stuff.
Even got a good lead on a 7.25 live steam engine (from Maxitrak) that could fit into my budget.
Got an application to join the club and will also join the smaller club in the town I live in (they have 1000 ft of dual 7.25/4.74 ground track).
I'm looking at the lead and also some new and used engines (steam and diesel) in both scales. If this lead doesn't work out, I might consider getting a 1 in scale electric diesel(they seem relatively inexpensive)(or one of the 7.25 switcher diesels for a little more money) to start with and then keep my eye out for a steamer in either size at a good price. That way I have something to run as I gain more experience and time in the hobby.
I have to say again: THANKS TO ALL OF YOU WHO CONTRIBUTED YOUR TIME AND TYPING SKILLS TO ANSWER MY EARLIER PLEA'S FOR ADVICE !#!#!#!

Kevin


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

I am very glad you finally got out to meet and actually ride some of these trains. It really makes the world of difference when you are there and see it in practice and not just in theory.

I hope that lead works out for you, the larger scales in my opinion offer much more fun (again, in my own opinion).

Good luck, and most importantly - have fun!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

That's good news Kevin. You will have a great time. Maybe you can build a riding car for yourself. That would be a good first project. You'll need it anyway when you get your locie. The club probably has "work parties" from time to time. Be sure to attend those too. Any contribution helps.

vr Bob


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey, I noticed a new 4.75" gauge locomotive popped up on discoverlivesteam.com:

http://discoverlivesteam.com/discoverforsale/forsale/1_stalzer/index.htm

And after a quick look through their listings I also found:

http://discoverlivesteam.com/forsale/1_taylor2/index.htm

And if you want to look into 7.25" gauge listings I saw:

http://discoverlivesteam.com/discoverforsale/forsale/1_lukasavage/index.htm
http://discoverlivesteam.com/discoverforsale/forsale/1_frielink/index.htm
http://discoverlivesteam.com/discoverforsale/forsale/1_zucchino/index.htm

Not sure what you budget is, and I don't know the quality of those locomotives - but it is always good to have options. 


Happy riding!


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

CHAOTICRAMBO: Thanks. first one wasn't bad or the green mogul. But didn't hit me. The one I am going to look at is a Maxitrak Lil Jo with a tender added. Very good condition some minor cosmetic work and some valve adjustments needed (fine tuning). Runs very good. very low price, private sale not listed anywhere, he just started to put feelers out about selling it. Found thru a friend of a friend.
Also looking at new Maxitrak 4.75 switcher electric diesel and 7.25 Maxitrak gas/electrc diesel and Accucraft 7.25 Plymouth electric diesel switcher, last but not least Maxitrak Alice (hunslet) 4.75 steam. If the Lil Jo doesn't work out.
Couple of the guys at the Sandwich club said they would help me check it out.
Kevin 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, sorry I missed you on Sunday. I was down at Waushakum on Saturday for the work session, but I didn't get down to run on Sunday. I'm sure I'll see you around the track at some point though. If you see a big guy running a 3 1/2" gauge B&M Atlantic (no. 3209), that'll be me. Come and introduce yourself and I'll let you take her for a spin. Good luck in your engine search!


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By rwjenkins on 10 May 2012 09:50 AM 
Kevin, sorry I missed you on Sunday. I was down at Waushakum on Saturday for the work session, but I didn't get down to run on Sunday. I'm sure I'll see you around the track at some point though. If you see a big guy running a 3 1/2" gauge B&M Atlantic (no. 3209), that'll be me. Come and introduce yourself and I'll let you take her for a spin. Good luck in your engine search! RICHARD J.: Yes that would be nice. I met a ton of people that day and everyone was friendly and helpful. First off I met Jim OBrien (Pres.). He introduced me to Joe Ng who I spent a lot of time with. Then a newer member making his first solo engineer run and I joined him for that. Met another guy named Joe who is into the 3.5 stuff. Got my second ride with a fellow on the high line 4.75 with a nice Forney that was fueled with propane. He introduced me to the man who built that engine, and he showed me the one he has for sale now. Met Dan Connor, he emailed the info to me on the engine I'm going to look at. And so it went the whole time I was there. Even got a free lunch. Got there at 0915 and left about 1500 (3pm), with I could have stayed longer. I'll never remember everything I learned and the names of everyone.
Kevin


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin, I have a Maxitrak battery powered switcher in 4 3/4" gauge, the Maxitrak "Planet". It is a cute little loco in crimson with cream colored lining. Maxitak told me that at this point in time I am the only customer in the U.S. who has a "Planet" loco and also the only one in 4 3/4" gauge. It was really low cost and shipping from the UK was very fast. let me know if you have any questions about it.

Regards,

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By Eric M. on 11 May 2012 12:50 AM 
Kevin, I have a Maxitrak battery powered switcher in 4 3/4" gauge, the Maxitrak "Planet". It is a cute little loco in crimson with cream colored lining. Maxitak told me that at this point in time I am the only customer in the U.S. who has a "Planet" loco and also the only one in 4 3/4" gauge. It was really low cost and shipping from the UK was very fast. let me know if you have any questions about it.

Regards,

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 

HI ERIC: THANKS FOR THE NOTE. I do have a question or two. 

1) Do you run it on high line or ground or both? If so which do you prefer? 
2) if high line side saddle or straddle?
3) how much of a load can it handle?
4) how long does the battery last? do you bring spare batteries?
5) what size or type of battery? (auto, deep marine, 12 volt, 24 volt, I assume one battery in that size engine, two in the 7.25/7.5 size)
6) does it have sound, or bell or horn. If horn is it a little horn (I'd add a big one to fool everyone of its size)
7) Is it one motor per axle? (the Accucraft Plymouth is a 7.25/7.5 size and has one motor per wheel, two per axle)
8) do you prefer the 4.75 gauge to the others and if so why? Opinion on the three gauges?
9) Is this the only engine you have? If not what else do you have (steam[coal or propane], electric, gas/electric, gas/eaton drive, gas/hydraulic drive, scale , gauge,etc.)

Hope that's not too many questions or too personal.
Thanks again

Kevin


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Kevin,


Got your personal message. Don't worry I already saw your questions just have a little patience because I was busy running trains all day today!  now to get to your questions:

1) Do you run it on high line or ground or both? If so which do you prefer? As of yet I have not run the Planet on the high track, only on the ground. At GGLS the ground is a nice ride with good scenery but the high track is more comfortable because of the way my riding cars are configured. (basic flat cars)

2) if high line side saddle or straddle? GGLS is setup for side saddle riding only.

3) how much of a load can it handle? Maxitrak claims 4 adults. At GGLS the grades are too steep for this.

4) how long does the battery last? do you bring spare batteries? No spare necessary. Battery lasts a full day of running.

5) what size or type of battery? Sealed AGM deep cycle (essentially an electric wheelchair battery) A larger battery would be better.

6) does it have sound, or bell or horn? Maxitrak has sound available. I made my own diesel engine sound module. it has a horn. The horn is not too bad, sounds like a british car horn, a larger, lower tone one would be easy to install.

7) Is it one motor per axle? It is one motor per axle, 12v, gear drive, spring suspension.

8) do you prefer the 4.75 gauge to the others and if so why? Opinion on the three gauges? I prefer 4.75" I find it to be the right balance between practical size and manageability, I find 7.5" gauge generally is too damn big and too much like work. I am building a home track so that is why I went with 4.75" gauge. I also have 3.5" gauge which is a very nice size as well. 

9) Is this the only engine you have? No. I also have a 2 cylinder t-boiler shay in 4.75" gauge. It is oil fired. And a 3.5" gauge 0-4-0, converted from coal to propane fired. The steam engines are both 1:8 scale modeling narrow gauge prototypes. The Maxitrak Planet is actually 1:5 scale modeling a 2' gauge prototype. I have appropriate rolling stock for all the different locomotives

Here is a youtube video of my Planet up at GGLS:  Maxtrak Planet at GGLS And I posted these pics in one of the other threads debating the merits of the different ride-on gauges but here they are again, some of my equipment:









Mark Scriviner takes a ride behind the EDH Shay on David Wegmuller's old track.


















My 0-4-0 in 1:8 n30 scale. I am kitbashing this locomotive from an O.S. Krauss. It is almost done!









Work train out on my garden line. Locomotive is an Accucraft/Maxitrak "Planet" in 4.75" gauge.









Doing a spot of ballasting on my line with the Maxitrak Planet and my V-dump cars.









Some more of my industrial rolling stock. A drum car and mining wagon.


Regards,


----------

